# Cutech benchtop 8 " jointer



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Very nice. I just googled this one. Very affordable.


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

google up Cutech and order direct from them…469.00 US they have other jointers too, so you have choices.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That is really nice with the helical head for that price! A head like that for my 6" Grizzly costs almost that much!!

Good find, Michelle!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Interesting, have been thinking about a table top jointer ever since getting my 12" Combo machine. 
Porter cable sells a 6" which is all I would need, but not sure going back to blades best decision? 
This may be another option but surprised by noise level which is one of the reason I got rid of my
Hitachi F-1000. I found that with sharp blades the finish seems nicer than the carbide inserts?


----------



## Jacksdad (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm glad it works good and not a lemon


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

here is a vid to look at


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

+1 on this, I bought about 3 months ago and love it. I've put some miles on it and it has held up great.


----------



## TimberAndAshDesigns (Jul 3, 2018)

I've heard lots of great things about that jointer. Glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Glad you like it.


----------



## HankLP (Jan 9, 2017)

I've had the Cutech 6" jointer for about two years now and I'm very pleased with it. Thought about changing over to carbide cutters, but the HSS is holding up very well. Been running some fairly hard wood - Jatoba & Cocabola - and haven't had to turn any cutters around yet.


----------



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

I have this same model. I'm a novice woodworker and haven't put anything really hard through it yet, but so far it's been great for everything I've done.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

I have the 6" model. No real complaints either.


----------



## Artie623 (Oct 13, 2018)

I ordered one a few days ago… with the holiday rush (and free shipping deal !)... it's not scheduled to arrive until early January….. next "stop"... SawStop and the woodworking convention in SPringfield Ma. this January ! Baby… it's cold outside !


----------

